# مكيفك عندنا والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا مع أقوى العروض للشتاء



## halasamy (11 يناير 2014)

جميع المكيفات حار/بارد والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا.

1- مكيف يونيستار كومبروسر هيتاشى - ضمان الكومبروسر سبع سنوات - 2 سنوات ضمان شامل

12ألف وحدة 1399 ريال.

18ألف وحدة 1799 ريال.

24 ألف وحدة 2099 ريال.

30 ألف وحدة 2599 ريال.

36 ألف وحدة 3549 ريال.


==================

2 -مكيف هايركومبروسر ميتسوبيشي - ضمان الكومبروسر سبع سنوات - سنة ضمان شامل

18 ألف وحدة 2099 ريال.

24 ألف وحدة 2648 ريال.

30 ألف وحدة 3198 ريال.

=================

3- مكيف Gree جرى كومبروسر هيتاشى- ضمان الكومبروسر سبع سنوات - سنة ضمان شامل

18 ألف وحدة 2050 ريال

24 ألف وحدة 2350 ريال

================
ألحق عروض التقسيط على جميع أنواع الأجهزة المنزلية لدينا بأسعار منافسة لنهاية الصيف..
اتصل لنصلك أينما كنت..

يصلك مكيفك بإتصال واحد..اتصل نصل والمفاجأة التوصيل والتركيب مجانا

العنوان:

الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول- تليفون 0598733331 / / 0508283782 / 0112661000

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

